

New "spawn" function in Fexl makes it easy to interact with a child process. - fexl
https://github.com/chkoreff/Fexl/commit/b1e149d1a0795aa191b8872b4aa86ba01aa45ef7

======
fexl
Here's the direct link to spawn:

[https://github.com/chkoreff/Fexl/blob/b1e149d1a0795aa191b887...](https://github.com/chkoreff/Fexl/blob/b1e149d1a0795aa191b8872b4aa86ba01aa45ef7/share/fexl/ipc.fxl)

------
fexl
And here's a Rosetta Code entry explaining everything:
<http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Fork#Fexl>

